# Rumidor Humidor



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey All,
My first attempt at posting with images (God help us all.) This all copper humidor was made (I think in the 50's) by a company in New York City (is there anywhere else.) The company's name was oddly enough, Rumidor Humidor Sales Company. This was gifted to me by a dear friend who, btw hates smokers, 'specially cigar aficionados ( I will have to go over this very carefully). I didn't polish this antique (?), however I think it would be cause for comment. This humi still has it's last humidification thingy installed in the teat (sounds obscene don't it?) on the top/lid. The humi wick thingy/teat is perforated with hole for air adjustment/humidity control. Thought this new thread (hopefully with pictures) would be kinda interesting to all the brothers. Comments appreciated (except if the pictures don't display.) I have previewed the post and my God, there are photos. No more mountains to climb. I'm done!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very unique...I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Bring that to an antique shop or some kind of pawn shop that collects antiques. The copper alone is worth big money. Tobacciana are popular collectibles.

There are a few of these on eBay, none seem to be selling too high. Not sure thats the best place for them.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice humi. I bet it's a great conversation piece. Enjoy it.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice piece Pat !!.....congrats on the pics !!:thumb:


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

You may have noticed that this humidor is sitting on a _*real*_ humidor made by none other than WaxingMoon himself. Btw, that's my next project, showing off this beautiful, exquisite and one of a kind humidor. Thanks many times again Ed & I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

saigon68 said:


> Hey All,
> My first attempt at posting with images (God help us all.) This all copper humidor was made (I think in the 50's) by a company in New York City (is there anywhere else.) The company's name was oddly enough, Rumidor Humidor Sales Company. This was gifted to me by a dear friend who, btw hates smokers, 'specially cigar aficionados ( I will have to go over this very carefully). I didn't polish this antique (?), however I think it would be cause for comment. This humi still has it's last humidification thingy installed in the teat (sounds obscene don't it?) on the top/lid. The humi wick thingy/teat is perforated with hole for air adjustment/humidity control. Thought this new thread (hopefully with pictures) would be kinda interesting to all the brothers. Comments appreciated (except if the pictures don't display.) I have previewed the post and my God, there are photos. No more mountains to climb. I'm done!


I have seen many over the years they were made from 1927 up until the early 50's if memory serves me correct. I have seen the early ones go as high as $50 in auctions. The ones from the 50's between $10- $25 respectively. Some are really beautiful hand hammered copper. I actually prefer your smooth copper one. Nice piece dress up any room.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the copper. Is the stone looking cylinder (far right of the second picture) a humidification device?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen many over the years they were made from 1927 up until the early 50's if memory serves me correct. I have seen the early ones go as high as $50 in auctions. The ones from the 50's between $10- $25 respectively. Some are really beautiful hand hammered copper. I actually prefer your smooth copper one. Nice piece dress up any room.


Jeez, Tony, with the price of copper nowadays, it'd be worth more than that as scrap! lol

Very cool conversation piece.

I'd think, with 166 posts, you'd know that a humidor is an accessory and not fodder for General Cigar Discussion.

Naughty Naughty! :nono:

Mods, please move.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jeez, Tony, with the price of copper nowadays, it'd be worth more than that as scrap! lol
> 
> I think its called Obamanomics its like Reaganomics only in reverse.
> Nothing is worth anything. Lol:dude:


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

>>Is the stone looking cylinder (far right of the second picture) a humidification device?<<

Yes. Don't know what it was made of. It now appears to be a pice ofdirty, hard chalk.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jeez, Tony, with the price of copper nowadays, it'd be worth more than that as scrap! lol
> 
> Very cool conversation piece.
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged your Honor; I was born in a circus tent. Those 166 posts were composed when sober (except for the 1st I think?)


----------

